# NIZE ONE 24 - das Kinder-MTB made in Germany.



## NIZE_Bikes (2. März 2022)

Hi Mountainbiker,

wir schreiben euch hier, weil wir uns kurz vorstellen möchten. Wir sind eine noch kleine Marke aus dem Allgäu, die es geschafft hat, ein (wie wir finden) krasses Kinder-MTB made in Germany herauszubringen. Es floss die Erfahrung aus unserem Kinderfahrradladen (www.whizzz.bike), der Passion zum Mountainbiken und jede Menge Entwicklungs-Know-how aus dem Automobilbereich in dieses Bike. Herausgekommen ist ein modernes Enduro-Hardtail, welches von Touren bis zum Bikepark das nächste Level Fun bringt. Das NIZE ONE.

Hier wollen wir euch auch die Möglichkeit geben, eure Fragen rund um das Bike zu stellen. Schaut außerdem gerne mal bei bei Instagram (NIZEBIKES) und auf unserer Homepage vorbei, wir würden uns sehr freuen: www.nize.bike

Grüße,

euer NIZE Team Genius, Rebecca und Nicolas


----------



## Wyppsilon (2. März 2022)

Sieht cool aus 👌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (2. März 2022)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit für Kids coole Bikes zu fahren


----------



## Wyppsilon (2. März 2022)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit für Kids coole Bikes zu fahren


Das habe ich auch gedacht ✌️


----------



## spümco (2. März 2022)

Schaut echt cool aus - leider für uns 1 Jahr zu spät


----------



## Wyppsilon (2. März 2022)

spümco schrieb:


> Schaut echt cool aus - leider für uns 1 Jahr zu spät


Kommen ja noch weitere Bikes, bleibt nicht beim 24“ 😉


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (2. März 2022)

Schöner Rahmen,
was sind denn da für Schläuche verbaut wenn der Umbau auf Tubeless 400g einsparen soll, da habt ihr euch bestimmt verrechnet.


----------



## daniel77 (2. März 2022)

Schönes Bike! Sind noch weitere Modelle, auch Full-Suspension geplant?


----------



## spümco (2. März 2022)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Kommen ja noch weitere Bikes, bleibt nicht beim 24“ 😉


ich weiß - aber auch dafür leider zu spät


----------



## baumannma (2. März 2022)

nize würd ich sagen! 

folgende inputs zur website

angaben zur grösse (weiss, ist immer relativ, trotzdem können sich viele damit was vorstellen). falls ichs übersehen habe sorry
macht farbe, kenne viele kids die nicht auf schwarz stehen (zbsp. auch meine beiden)

denke da kommen paar pot. käufer die auf ein sehr ähnliches bike warten/hoffen in der gleichen preisregion schon ins grübeln! 

guten start euch + viel spass!


----------



## playbike (2. März 2022)

Hoffentlich kommen auch Rahmensets.
Farbe wäre auch nett, schwarz kommt bei den Kids nicht gut an, habe ich auch schon festgestellt.
Mworx macht leider nur eine Größe und wir werden dieses Jahr auf 26/27,5 wechseln müssen.
Wie schwer ist der blanke Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NIZE_Bikes (2. März 2022)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmen,
> was sind denn da für Schläuche verbaut wenn der Umbau auf Tubeless 400g einsparen soll, da habt ihr euch bestimmt verrechnet.


Wir sind dran leichtere Schläuche her zu bekommen. Aber aktuell nicht einfach. Die Standard Schläuche wiegen ca 245g/Rad 🙈

Furchtbar!


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (2. März 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> nize würd ich sagen!
> 
> folgende inputs zur website
> 
> ...


Wir schwanken gerade zwischen, immer schwarz, einem festen Farbportfolio und limitierten Editionen,… also immer was neues. Was meint ihr?


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (2. März 2022)

playbike schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen auch Rahmensets.
> Farbe wäre auch nett, schwarz kommt bei den Kids nicht gut an, habe ich auch schon festgestellt.
> Mworx macht leider nur eine Größe und wir werden dieses Jahr auf 26/27,5 wechseln müssen.
> Wie schwer ist der blanke Rahmen?


Blanker Rahmen, 1500g.

Rahmensets ist natürlich möglich.

Grüße


----------



## playbike (2. März 2022)

Wann kann man mit 26 27.5 Rahmensets rechnen?


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (2. März 2022)

playbike schrieb:


> Wann kann man mit 26 27.5 Rahmensets rechnen?


Mitte des Jahres. Wir sind mitten in der Entwicklung.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (2. März 2022)

Jobrad ist genau mein Humor 🤣
Ansonsten schöner Einstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (2. März 2022)

Sehr coole Räder, Kinder finden Farbe auch gut. Made in Germany ist super. 
Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg. Ich bin maximal beim 26/27,5 Rahmen dabei. Der Rest ist versorgt.


----------



## baumannma (2. März 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Wir schwanken gerade zwischen, immer schwarz, einem festen Farbportfolio und limitierten Editionen,… also immer was neues. Was meint ihr?


fix ein paar farben, rahmenset in limitierten farben 👍🏻

bei rahmenset event. gleich auch noch ein paar kids-spezifische komponenten (bsp. leichter laufradsatz, kurbel).

schöne sache aber alles zusammen! 26“ version wäre/wird spannend!


----------



## taroosan (2. März 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> fix ein paar farben, rahmenset in limitierten farben 👍🏻
> 
> bei rahmenset event. gleich auch noch ein paar kids-spezifische komponenten (bsp. leichter laufradsatz, kurbel).
> 
> schöne sache aber alles zusammen! 26“ version wäre/wird spannend!


Bei einem ,,Bausatz'' mit ausgewählten Bauteilen wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Hille2001 (2. März 2022)

Am 24er verbaut ihr ein 680mm Lenker?


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (2. März 2022)

taroosan schrieb:


> Bei einem ,,Bausatz'' mit ausgewählten Bauteilen wäre ich auch dabei.


OK, das lässt sich super gut realisieren, weil wir ja jedes Bike hier bei uns aufbauen. Ich höre hier so einen starken Drang sehr flexibel zu sein - ich denke das können wir realisieren


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (2. März 2022)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Am 24er verbaut ihr ein 680mm Lenker?


Ja, der lässt sich aber hervorragend kürzen. Werden wir wahrscheinlich auch anbieten, sich hie die Länge beim Kauf aussuchen zu können.

Unsere Testfahrer, haben den breiten Lenker und vor allem den ProTaper mit den schmalen Griffen als sehr gut bewertet. daher ist standardmässig der breite Lenker geblieben und wie gesagt, kürzen geht hier sehr gut


----------



## mnassrnstein (3. März 2022)

Na prima - ihr hättet euch mal vor 8 Wochen melden können. Cooles Bike, das darf meine Tochter niemals zu Gesicht bekommen,  sonst will sie ihr Nalloo nicht mehr haben.


----------



## smoorface (3. März 2022)

Coole Sache, aber trotzdem ein Stolzer Preis bei der Ausstattung.
Made in Germany ist TOP, wird in Deutschland montiert oder auch gefertigt?


----------



## Dennis77 (3. März 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Mitte des Jahres. Wir sind mitten in der Entwicklung.


Was haltet ihr von einer kurzfristiger verfügbaren 26"-Edition "Early-Bird-Beta-Tester-Vorab-DerSohnbrauchtschnelleinneuesRad"?   

Sieht sehr gut aus das Rad


----------



## Binem (3. März 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Wir schwanken gerade zwischen, immer schwarz, einem festen Farbportfolio und limitierten Editionen,… also immer was neues. Was meint ihr?


Farbe, meine Jungs wollen einfach kein schwarz..ob fest oder limitiert wäre mir egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis77 (3. März 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Wir schwanken gerade zwischen, immer schwarz, einem festen Farbportfolio und limitierten Editionen,… also immer was neues. Was meint ihr?


Bei meinem Sohn selbst gehts aktuell nur schwarz (oder evtl. noch ganz selten in dunklem Blau). Aber die ganzen "coolen Kiddy-Farben" wie super-fuzzy Orange, schleimig Grün oder pinky Pink guckt hier keiner von den Kids an. 

Ich persönlich würd da eher so Richtung der Idee mit den besonderen Editionen hoffen und sonst mit schwarzem Rahmen + Farbwahl bei den Decals zufrieden sein.


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. März 2022)

farbe: pink ist ein muss!


----------



## Dennis77 (3. März 2022)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> farbe: pink ist ein muss!


bei nem 1,5K€-Rad? 
Oder bei der Ausstellung im Fahrrad-XXL?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (3. März 2022)

Alu Roh bzw gebürstet sollte neben schwarz nicht fehlen.

Ich würde es ähnlich Liteville handhaben, schwarz und Alu-roh als Grundfarben, und alles andere als Sonderwunsch nach Ral Pallette mit Aufpreis.

Verschieden farbige Dekore/Schriftzüge fände ich ebenso sehr nice, und vor allem wirtschaftlich.


----------



## Deleted 129888 (3. März 2022)

Schönes Bike, aber ein durchaus, nun ja, ambitionierter Preis


----------



## Deleted 129888 (3. März 2022)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> bei nem 1,5K€-Rad?
> Oder bei der Ausstellung im Fahrrad-XXL?


Es gab Zeiten da war unser Sport durchaus etwas „farbenfroher“, sollte die „77“ für deinen Jahrgang stehen solltest du dich ggf. daran erinnern können. Der aktuelle Trend hin zu Farben die in weiten Teilen auch für die Fahrzeuge der Streitkräfte Verwendung finden  könnten muss ja nicht jedem gefallen.


----------



## Dennis77 (3. März 2022)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Es gab Zeiten da war unser Sport durchaus etwas „farbenfroher“, sollte die „77“ für deinen Jahrgang stehen solltest du dich ggf. daran erinnern können. Der aktuelle Trend hin zu Farben die in weiten Teilen auch für die Fahrzeuge der Streitkräfte Verwendung finden  könnten muss ja nicht jedem gefallen.


Jaujau, ich bin ja selbst fehlfarben-Fahrer (Neon-Revox, Lachs-Occam, jetzt Coral-Oiz).. 
Aber Pink gefällt eben weder mir (ich lasse mal offen, ob ich VON 77 bin oder SCHON 77 bin) noch meinem Sohn... und ich glaube nicht, dass sich da genug Leute für >1,5K€-Bike in Pink interessieren würden, oder? Ich wollte auch eher die Ernsthaftigkeit der Farbwahl nochmal hinterfragen.

Du hast übrigens recht mit den Farbtrends... ich gehe aktuell dem Orbea Alma aus dem Weg, da die einzige verfügbare Farbe Panzertarngrün mit roter Schrift ist


----------



## Deleted 603449 (3. März 2022)

Hm, eigentlich ganz nett. Aber einiges finde ich nicht so stimmig für ein Kinderrad.
Begrenzung auf 10fach Schaltung wegen der Komplexität Bedienung, aber dann eine Gabel mit Lockout.

Ich finde je höher die Bandbreite desto besser für Kinderbeine (und manchmal Motivation Bergauf), speziell bei den kleinen Rädern.
Bei dem Rad unserer Tochter sind die Trigger Grün und Rot markiert. Grün drücken = schneller, Rot drücken = Bergauf. Easy. Da funktioniert auch 12fach

Schön ist die Variostütze.

Die Bremse, ja schön für kleinere Finger, aber ein Hebelweitenverstellung machmt schon Sinn.
Besonders, wenn die Kinder mal dickere Handschuhe fahren oder beim wachsen.

Eine Montagemöglichkeit für einen Radständer ist durchaus praktisch und schont Lack und Komponenten.

Und bitte mehr Farbe


----------



## Deleted 129888 (3. März 2022)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Du hast übrigens recht mit den Farbtrends... ich gehe aktuell dem Orbea Alma aus dem Weg, da die einzige verfügbare Farbe Panzertarngrün mit roter Schrift ist


Ja, traurig, aktuell ist wenig „fetziges“ im
Angebot. Orbea ist übrigens ein gutes Beispiel, das MX vom Kleinen würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NIZE_Bikes (3. März 2022)

smoorface schrieb:


> Coole Sache, aber trotzdem ein Stolzer Preis bei der Ausstattung.
> Made in Germany ist TOP, wird in Deutschland montiert oder auch gefertigt?


Wir haben bei der Preisgestaltung daruf geachtet wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben. Bei der Black Series, gibt es kein konkurrenz Bike, welches bei dem Preis die gleiche Ausstattung liefert. 

Der Rahmen wird zu 100% made in Germany hergestellt. Montage entsprechend auch. Jedes Rohr, jede Schweißnaht, Pulverbeschichtung, jedes Stück am Rahmen ist made in Germany, zu 100% keine Augenwischerei - darauf sind wir schon mächtig stolz


----------



## pedal-ritter (3. März 2022)

Mist, bin viel zu groß für das Ding 
Wird da noch was in 29" kommen?
(Ich frage für einen Freund)

Rahmen komplett in Deutschland hergestellt, bei dem Gesamtpreis ist ne Ansage!

Edit: Das Unterrohr ist ja hydrogeformt? In einem Podcast (mtb-news) mit einem deutschen Rahmenbauer, hieß es dass hydroforming Teile in DE kaum so zu bekommen wären, weil das know-how schon abgewandert ist und das hier keiner mehr (zu den Preisen und Stückzahlen) fertigen möchte (muss noch mal zur Sicherheit reinhören ob ich das richtig im Kopf habe). Hydroforming also wie gesagt in DE? Einfach nur aus Interesse.

So ein Hardtailrahmen von dem Rahmenbauer kostet mal gute 1500€, deswegen wundert mich das einfach.


----------



## Dennis77 (3. März 2022)

pedal-ritter schrieb:


> Wird da noch was in 29" kommen?
> (Ich frage für einen Freund)
> 
> Rahmen komplett in Deutschland hergestellt, bei dem Gesamtpreis ist ne Ansage!


.. bin ich bei!


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (3. März 2022)

Bernd-S schrieb:


> Hm, eigentlich ganz nett. Aber einiges finde ich nicht so stimmig für ein Kinderrad.
> Begrenzung auf 10fach Schaltung wegen der Komplexität Bedienung, aber dann eine Gabel mit Lockout.
> 
> Ich finde je höher die Bandbreite desto besser für Kinderbeine (und manchmal Motivation Bergauf), speziell bei den kleinen Rädern.
> ...


Bei der Schaltung sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. Bandbreite ist durch die 42er Kassette ja gegeben, abstufung haben wir bei 11-42 uns für die kleinere aus unserer Sicht ausreichende entschieden. Aber wie gesagt, da möcht ich nicht Urteilen nur unsere Philospphie vertreten.

Die Bremsgriffweite ist bei der Shimano einstellbar, funktioniert super, man braucht allerdings einen Imbus - das ist tatsächlich etwas schade.

Vielen Dank für dein ausführliches Feedback, da lernen wir sehr viel!


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (3. März 2022)

pedal-ritter schrieb:


> Mist, bin viel zu groß für das Ding
> Wird da noch was in 29" kommen?
> (Ich frage für einen Freund)
> 
> ...


Hi, mega gut, dass du dich mit der Materie so gut auskennst. Das unterrohr ist CNC gebogen, wir haben keine Hydrogeformten Teile. Das Know-How des CNC Biegens ist zwar nicht abgewandert aber ebenfalls sehr speziell. Der Rahmen ist also wirklich zu 100% in Deutschland produziert.

Es wird eine 26/27,5 Version geben, wenn genügend wünsche da sind, vielleicht auch noch eine 29er :-D


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (3. März 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Farbe, meine Jungs wollen einfach kein schwarz..ob fest oder limitiert wäre mir egal


Welche Farben wären den interessant? Und würde Matt in gut ankommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (4. März 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Welche Farben wären den interessant? Und würde Matt in gut ankommen?


Matt ist sicherlich eine gute Option, Blau und Grün wären jetzt die Favoriten meiner Jungs, Rot eher nicht.
Obwohl ich mir auch matt Schwarz mit konfigurierbaren Decals gute vorstellen kann.
Pink/ Rosa würde ich ausschließen. 
Nur Schwarz in Schwarz geht gar nicht, aber meine Jungs sind auch erst 10 und 12.


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (4. März 2022)

Sehr cool, dass ihr die Rahmen selber schweißen lässt. Ich würde das auf jeden Fall noch mehr in den Vordergrund stellen. "Made in Germany" stand ja schon auf jedem Baumarkt Bike. Aber wenn der Rahmen "made in Germany" ist, dann wird das bei Kennern Assoziationen mit "Nicolai" und anderen edlen Alu-Manufakturen wecken. 

Vielleicht kann man den Rahmen noch mit einem Messingschild, oder gefrästem Nini Logo im Steuerrohr noch etwas klarer abgrenzen. so dass man auch  nach fünf Jahren und etlichen Lackschichten noch erkennen kann, dass es ein "NIZE" ist (Edit: Ich bin blind. Genau das macht ihr ja schon)

Alu raw gebürstet, so wie bei Early Rider, würde mir persönlich am besten gefallen. Das dürfte auch besonders leicht sein. Auf jeden Fall den Rahmen einzeln anbieten, das würde den Aufbauern hier im Forum sehr gut gefallen,

Habt ihr schon an folierte Aufkleber in verschiedenen Farben ab Werk gedacht? Dadurch könnte man den Rahmen günstiger farblich verändern, als mit Lacken und Pulverbeschichtung.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## smoorface (4. März 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Wir haben bei der Preisgestaltung daruf geachtet wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben. Bei der Black Series, gibt es kein konkurrenz Bike, welches bei dem Preis die gleiche Ausstattung liefert.
> 
> Der Rahmen wird zu 100% made in Germany hergestellt. Montage entsprechend auch. Jedes Rohr, jede Schweißnaht, Pulverbeschichtung, jedes Stück am Rahmen ist made in Germany, zu 100% keine Augenwischerei - darauf sind wir schon mächtig stolz



Hut ab, gefällt mir.
Wo gibt es Rahmenbauer in Deutschland die Masse fertigen.
Asien, Europa, Indien ist mir bekannt aber in Deutschland ?!?!?!?!


----------



## zweiheimischer (4. März 2022)

wenn ich mir so die oben angefürhten "ausschlusskriterien" bezüglich farben ansehe, frag ich mich, ob nur jungs biken?

meine tochter wurde beileibe nicht auf rosa und puppen getrimmt, im gegenteil, viele klamotten sind blau oder so. aber wir konnten kein interesse für baustellen, bagger, lkws etc wecken. und auch nicht verhindern, dass puppen eben interessanter sind als dinos. dafür fährts sie mit nicht mal 4 bereits tiefschnee und buckelpiste (na klar, wenn man 4mal die woche auf schiern steht), am bike mit mir am shotgun lässige trails und selber auch schon leichte wegerl, aaaaaber das bike muss rosa sein. und der fullface dann auch. 
wobei natürlich der markt für rosarote kindertrailbikes doch eher klein ist.


----------



## Binem (4. März 2022)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> wenn ich mir so die oben angefürhten "ausschlusskriterien" bezüglich farben ansehe, frag ich mich, ob nur jungs biken?
> 
> meine tochter wurde beileibe nicht auf rosa und puppen getrimmt, im gegenteil, viele klamotten sind blau oder so. aber wir konnten kein interesse für baustellen, bagger, lkws etc wecken. und auch nicht verhindern, dass puppen eben interessanter sind als dinos. dafür fährts sie mit nicht mal 4 bereits tiefschnee und buckelpiste (na klar, wenn man 4mal die woche auf schiern steht), am bike mit mir am shotgun lässige trails und selber auch schon leichte wegerl, aaaaaber das bike muss rosa sein. und der fullface dann auch.
> wobei natürlich der markt für rosarote kindertrailbikes doch eher klein ist.


Sorry mein Mädel ist 6 Jahre möchte kein pinkes Rad haben ich übrigens auch nicht, ich finde unisex Farben gut und passend, nicht ganz so krass wie bei Woom aber in die Richtung..


----------



## LockeTirol (4. März 2022)

Hi, gibt es schon Geodaten? Die finde ich auf der Website nicht. Aber echt nettes Bike und schöner Rahmen.


----------



## LockeTirol (4. März 2022)

smoorface schrieb:


> Hut ab, gefällt mir.
> Wo gibt es Rahmenbauer in Deutschland die Masse fertigen.
> Asien, Europa, Indien ist mir bekannt aber in Deutschland ?!?!?!?!


Das würde mich auch interessieren, aber Masse gibt's sicher nicht, mehr als 100 Stck im Jahr sind glaube ich kaum möglich.


----------



## Deleted 129888 (5. März 2022)

Die ganze Diskussion um Farben wird am Ende zu nix führen, da sehr individuell. Zu dem ganzen Konzept, Handmade in Germany, würde freie Farbwahl passen, zumindest aus dem RAL Katalog. Da ja ohnehin in D gepulvert wird sollte das wohl realisierbar sein.


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (5. März 2022)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es schon Geodaten? Die finde ich auf der Website nicht. Aber echt nettes Bike und schöner Rahmen.


Vielen Dank für das Kompliment - das freut natürlich sehr 




LockeTirol schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren, aber Masse gibt's sicher nicht, mehr als 100 Stck im Jahr sind glaube ich kaum möglich.



Es hat uns sehr viel Zeit und vor allem unser Know-how aus der Automotive-Enticklung gekostet, um eben genau dieses Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. Hohe Stückzahl zu dem höchsten Qualitätsstandard in der deutschen Industrie!

Daher ist das Thema mit Manufaktur und individuellen Farben für uns nicht wirtschaftlich zu realisieren. Aber die Diskussion ist für uns super wertvoll und euer Feedback dazu zur Entwicklung unserer Marke sehr wertvoll - Danke dafür


----------



## LockeTirol (5. März 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Kompliment - das freut natürlich sehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Geo habe ich jetzt gefunden. 

Das mit den Stückzahlen in DE wäre halt noch interessant. Ich kenne keinen Rahmenbauer in Deutschland der das leisten könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (5. März 2022)

145 Kurbel bei 24“? Bisschen lang würd ich sagen… Denke nicht, dass da noch Kinder mit 145cm Größe draufsitzen werden.

Preis für Made in Germany wäre für mich ok, aber Gewicht finde ich solala (allerdings immer noch besser als viele andere…).

Schwarz? No way….


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (6. März 2022)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Die Geo habe ich jetzt gefunden.
> 
> Das mit den Stückzahlen in DE wäre halt noch interessant. Ich kenne keinen Rahmenbauer in Deutschland der das leisten könnte.



Hi LockeTirol, dein Interesse zu unserem Fertigungs-Know-how ist für uns sehr schmeichelnd, denn wie wir wissen haben wir hier tatsächlich etwas besonderes geschafft.
Somit ist es denke ich nachvollziehbar, das die Fertigung der Rahmen internes Unternehmens-Know-how ist.


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (6. März 2022)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Preis für Made in Germany wäre für mich ok, aber Gewicht finde ich solala (allerdings immer noch besser als viele andere…).



Das Thema Gewicht und vor allem Gewichtsangabe treibt uns schier in den Wahnsinn. Wir haben ja einen Fahrradladen bei dem wir uns auf Kinder- und Jugendfahrräder spezialisiert haben (www.whizzz.bike). Zwei Impulse dazu aus unserer Erfahrung:

1. Wir wissen, dass Gewicht ein entscheidender Faktor für Kinder- und Jugendfahrräder ist. Gleichzeitig sind ein paar Gramm hin oder her nicht überzubewerten und werden durch eine schöne Geometrie mehr als ausgewogen.

2. Ein RIESENPROBLEM sind die Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller. Wir haben namhafte Hersteller da, die beispielsweise Gewicht von unter 10 kg angeben und wenn wir sie auf die Wage hängen, kommen knapp 11 kg raus. Und das sind nicht vereinzelte oder produktionbedingte Unterschiede. 
Wir verstehen den Effekt nicht. 
Selbst die oft angegebenen +- 3 % produktionsbedingte Schwankung. Wo soll das herkommen? Wenn man diese Schwankung drin hat, dann hat man ein dickes Problem mit der Qualität.


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (6. März 2022)

Albschrat schrieb:


> aber Gewicht finde ich solala


Unser Gewicht wird primär durch die Felgen beeinflusst. Wir haben uns durch die Enduro-Gene unseres Bikes für die STX30 von WTB entschieden. Bei den 2.35 Reifen war das auch die eindeutige Empfehlung von WTB. Damit ist die Felge unzerstörbar und wird viele Generationen ohne Achter glücklich machen.

Wir sind gerade in der Entwicklung eines leichteren und schmaleren Felgensatzes dran. Hier können wir in Aussicht stellen, dass unsere Liebe zum Detail sich fortziehen wird und wir euch bald noch einen schönen alternativen Felgensatz anbieten werden.


----------



## Albschrat (6. März 2022)

Dass das auch an falschen Herstellerangaben liegt, ist verständlich. Allerdings liegt der größte Effekt in der eigenen Spezifikation:


Bei der zu erwartenden Fahrer(innen)größe braucht es keine 145er Kurbel (gibt es von eurem Lieferanten auch in 127) und auch keine 180er Bremsscheibe.
Auch reichen 2,1er Reifen und ob es eine 120er Gabel braucht (statt 100 oder „nur“ 80mm) darf in der Gewichtsklasse auch diskutiert werden. Imho haben Kids in der Liga mehr vom fehlenden Gewicht als von mehr Federweg.
Die Kassette würde ich gewichtstechnisch evtl auch nochmal auf den Prüfstand stellen und mit einer Sunrace vergleichen.


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (6. März 2022)

Daniel_de_foe schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon an folierte Aufkleber in verschiedenen Farben ab Werk gedacht? Dadurch könnte man den Rahmen günstiger farblich verändern, als mit Lacken und Pulverbeschichtung.



Wir haben für dieses Projekt viele Menschen begeistern können und viele Profis am Start. Viele sind gar nicht aus der Bike-Branche. Wieso erwähne ich das hier? einer davon ist Produkt Designer und er meinte, jeder knallt sein Logo aufs Bike Farblich abgesetzt drauf. Warum lassen wir das nicht einfach weg. Keine gelabelten Parts, alles Black, dafür edle Details, wie ein eingefrässtes Logo. So ist die Idee und das Konzept vom cleanen NIZE ONE entstanden: Keep it clean, eingefrästes Logo, dafür eine besondere Pulverbeschichtung mit Lotuseffekt.

Auf der schwarzen Pulverbeschichtung kleben normale Decals nur sehr schlecht, weil der Lack einen Lotuseffekt hat, für schnelles Reinigen und besondere Haltbarkeit.


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (6. März 2022)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Dass das auch an falschen Herstellerangaben liegt, ist verständlich. Allerdings liegt der größte Effekt in der eigenen Spezifikation:
> 
> 
> Bei der zu erwartenden Fahrer(innen)größe braucht es keine 145er Kurbel (gibt es von eurem Lieferanten auch in 127) und auch keine 180er Bremsscheibe.
> ...



Ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten nur impulse setzen und Stellung beziehen, damit keine Frage offen bleibt:

Ja gibt es, Gewicht ist aber nur um 30 g leichter und das mit der Kurbelarmlänge sehen wir anders. 
der 2.35 Reifen wiegt weniger als der 2.1
Die Manitou ist zurzeit eine der leichtesten 24er Federgabeln. Diese gibt es nur in 2 Ausführungen 80-120 mm und 120-145 mm Gewichtsunterschied +-40 g. Reines internes Traveln. Hindernisse werden für Kinder nicht kleiner.
Unsere Kassette ist leichter und Funktioniert besser


----------



## taroosan (6. März 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> .... und das mit der Kurbelarmlänge sehen wir anders.


Bei größerer Kurbellänge, sind bei meinen Kids die Knie in der oberen Stellung nach innen gewandert. Das führte dazu, das im Rahmen der Vermeidungssituation die Füße nach außen auf die Pedale wanderten und die klassischen x-Beine beim Kurbeln entstehen. Îst natürlich nicht repräsentativ und meine Kids neigen zu x-Beinen. 
Technisch wäre das ja ein Nullsummenspiel für Euch ob kurz oder lang. Warum dann 145er. Könnt Ihr dazu noch was sagen.  

Zur Farbdiskussion kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Kids nach bunten Bikes jetzt mit 7 und 9 ganz klar auf schwarz abfahren. 
Gewicht passt - leichter ist natürlich immer besser, aber wenn ich z.b. 2,35er Reifen und in Folge auch breitere Felgen nehme, bringt das eben auch Masse mit sich.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (6. März 2022)

Vom Größenspektrum her passt doch die Kurbellänge, ich würde eher zur längeren als zur kürzeren Kurbel greifen.
140 wäre evtl ideal, aber 127 aus meiner sicht nicht, da sie ja schon beim Einstieg auf das Bike zu kurz wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (6. März 2022)

Bei Kindern entspricht die Kurbellänge normalerweise die Körpergröße in mm statt cm. Beispiel: 125cm = 125mm.

Wenn beim 24“ die Kurbel mit 145 verbaut ist, das Rad aber für einen Größenbereich von 125-145 ausgelegt ist, passt die Kurbel gerade mal am Ende des Nutzungszeitraums…


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (6. März 2022)

Nicht ganz, mit dieser Pauschale haben wir auch angefangen, und brav einmal im Jahr die Kurbeln getauscht.
Mittlerweile denke ich da anders, da meine Tochter zum Beispiel recht lange Beine hat, greift diese Pauschalrechnung nicht , sondern du mußt eher Innenbeinlänge x 2,14 rechnen.
Meine Tochter fährt aktuell mit rund 1,40m eine 155er Kurbel, auch schon um den Sattelauszug etwas zu minimieren.
Die meisten die sich länger mit Kurbellängen beschäftigt haben, tendieren eher zur längeren als zur kürzeren Stufe.


----------



## playbike (6. März 2022)

Was soll den der Rahmen einzeln kosten?


----------



## ollo (6. März 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Welche Farben wären den interessant? Und würde Matt in gut ankommen?


schaut mal bei den Mitbewerbern wie z.B. Woom, Naloo (da würde ich auch mal nach en Felgen / Laufrädern  von Newmen Fragen )  oder VPace ...... und für Kratzer geplagte Eltern, die auch mal 1 Kilo Lackschutzfolie verkleben, vielleicht eine RAW Variante, hat Mama oder Papa ja auch 😉


----------



## MasterMind145 (6. März 2022)

Tolles Rad, gefällt mir persönlich deutlich mehr als vpace


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. März 2022)

Die Kurbellänge ist mMn extrem abhängig vom Kind. Meine Tochter hat lange Beine und mein Sohn kurze. Das macht viel aus... Da gibt's kein Richtig und Falsch, für ein Komplettradl. 

Geiles Ding!  (ich finde auch den breiten rocket Ron sehr gut!) 

PS: raw ist super für motivierte Eltern, die sich kümmern und auch gerne einmal polieren oder schleifen usw. Die meisten Normalos werden sich über den schall ranzig wirkenden Look auf Dauer wohl eher ärgern. Ich würde das nur mit Klarlack anbieten. Spart sicher Ärger bzgl seltsamer Kunden, die sich über Flecken und Co aufregen. Ich hab das raw supurb meiner Tochter sehr gerne mögen, aber die Kinder haben es beide schnell recht schirch gefunden, wenn der Papa nicht regelmäßig brav gerubbelt hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbeltom (7. März 2022)

Kurbellänge würde ich optional anbieten 
Fragebogen mit Vermessung und mit Vorschlägen gespickt.
Simuliert mehr Kundennähe und ist bei der Montage des Neurades ja kein Problem ( außer es hapert mit der Logistik)
Zusätzliche Kurbel für den nächsten Wachstumsschub in den Warenkorb mit attraktiven Preis löst noch andere Probleme


----------



## PKempi (7. März 2022)

Ich klinke mich hier auch noch mal bei den Farben ein. Ich bin gestern mit meiner 7Jährigen Bikes durchgegangen. Sie ist keine Hardcore-Bikerin, sondern fährt einfach gerne durch den Wald (da ist das hier etwas sehr überdimensioniert, wenn auch sehr nize). Rahmenform, Fully, Hardtail oder Rigid, Reifen, alles egal. Was zählt ist die Farbe (nicht schwarz, grau, beige) und vielleicht noch die Anzahl Gänge. 

Grün, blau, türkis ist was bei ihr ankommt.


----------



## sportritter80 (7. März 2022)

Als Kinder- und Jugendtrainer bei uns im Verein kann ich bestätigen, dass die Farbe bei der Altersgruppe mit 20 und 24 Zoll eine extreme Rolle spielt.
Einen robusten schwarzen Lack als Start ins Business finde ich aber absolut ok.
Durch die Wahl von Griffen, Pedalen, ggf. lasst sich da noch was rausholen, siehe zB die SDG Slater Serie.
Auch die Rainbow Kette kommt sicher gut an.

Ansonsten ist es gut spezifiert. Gibts wenig zu meckern.
Bremsen, Kurbel, Reifenwahl, Übersetzungsbandbreite passt. 10-Fach ist absolut ausreichend, Hauptsache ein Shadow+ SChaltwerk dran um die Kette im Zaum zu halten.
Obs die 180er SCheibe vorn braucht? Aber vom Gewicht her sind das vielleicht 20g, also egal.
Preis ist durchaus ok, vor allem wegen Made in Germany. 
Allerdings gibts ein nicht unähnliches Orbea Laufey H20 für 899 bzw das H10 mit guter Manitou Gabel für 1099.

Wunschliste:

Griffe mit weichen und robusten Lenkerendstopfen, die nicht nach paar Umfallern schon weg oder durch sind und dann das Rohr rausschaut --> immense Verletzungsgefahr!
Robuster Lack (auch wenn Farben kommen sollten), Wie wäre es mit einem Farbwechsellack als Alleinstellungsmerkmal bei Kinderbikes. Natürlich unter einer extra Dicken mehrfachen Schicht Klarlack? Siehe z.B beim Giant Liv Tempt 27,5.
leichte Laufräder (keine Ahnung was die WTBs wiegen). Um die Robustheit braucht man sich bei dem Durchmesser und vor allem bei den Fahrergewichten wohl keine sorgen machen. 32 Speichen sind eigtl auch zu viel.

Auf jeden Fall sehr spannend und ich Wünsche Euch sehr viel Erfolg damit!


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (7. März 2022)

playbike schrieb:


> Was soll den der Rahmen einzeln kosten?


Hi Playbike,

der Rahmenpreis ist noch nicht final ermittelt, wird aber irgendwo zwischen ca. 650€ kosten.


----------



## Sojason (7. März 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Mountainbiker,
> 
> wir schreiben euch hier, weil wir uns kurz vorstellen möchten. Wir sind eine noch kleine Marke aus dem Allgäu, die es geschafft hat, ein (wie wir finden) krasses Kinder-MTB made in Germany herauszubringen. Es floss die Erfahrung aus unserem Kinderfahrradladen (www.whizzz.bike), der Passion zum Mountainbiken und jede Menge Entwicklungs-Know-how aus dem Automobilbereich in dieses Bike. Herausgekommen ist ein modernes Enduro-Hardtail, welches von Touren bis zum Bikepark das nächste Level Fun bringt. Das NIZE ONE.
> 
> ...


Superschönes Bike. Ausstattung der black edition finde ich top. Das schwarze finish kommt richtig gut. Die Vorschläge, das Sortiment um Alu Raw zu erweitern kann ich nur teilen. Mein Lütter hätte aber gerne eins in schwarz.
Viel Erfolg euch. Ihr seid auf dem richtigen Weg. Top


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (7. März 2022)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Als Kinder- und Jugendtrainer bei uns im Verein kann ich bestätigen, dass die Farbe bei der Altersgruppe mit 20 und 24 Zoll eine extreme Rolle spielt.
> Einen robusten schwarzen Lack als Start ins Business finde ich aber absolut ok.
> Durch die Wahl von Griffen, Pedalen, ggf. lasst sich da noch was rausholen, siehe zB die SDG Slater Serie.
> Auch die Rainbow Kette kommt sicher gut an.
> ...


Erst mal vielen Dank für das Profi-Feedback, scheinen ja einiges getroffen zu haben 

Unsere Lackierung ist schon extrem robust, ist keine matte Pulverbeschichtung sondern ein extrem robuste Strukturbeschichtung.

Griffe ist ein Thema. Bei der Balck Series sind wir da fein raus, da sind die Protaper wirklich Top.
Die Essentials Version: Jeder Kunde wird Update-Griffe kostenfrei bekommen. Die aktuell verbauten sind völlig OK, entsprechen aber nicht unserem Anspruch. Ersatz ist unterwegs!

Laufräder hatte ich schon angesprochen


----------



## danimaniac (8. März 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Unser Gewicht wird primär durch die Felgen beeinflusst. Wir haben uns durch die Enduro-Gene unseres Bikes für die STX30 von WTB entschieden. Bei den 2.35 Reifen war das auch die eindeutige Empfehlung von WTB. Damit ist die Felge unzerstörbar und wird viele Generationen ohne Achter glücklich machen.
> 
> Wir sind gerade in der Entwicklung eines leichteren und schmaleren Felgensatzes dran. Hier können wir in Aussicht stellen, dass unsere Liebe zum Detail sich fortziehen wird und wir euch bald noch einen schönen alternativen Felgensatz anbieten werden.


Was wiegen denn die WTB Laufräder?
Ihr habt ja mit der Federgabel eh schon ins J-UNIT Regal gegriffen. Da gibt es ja zB auch einen LRS in 20 und 24 Zoll von Sun Ringle in breit und haltbar.


Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Die meisten die sich länger mit Kurbellängen beschäftigt haben, tendieren eher zur längeren als zur kürzeren Stufe.


Ich mach's genau andersraum  und hat auch bei meiner Tochter bislang besser funktioniert als die längere zu wählen (obwohl es der Sitzhöhe nicht zuträglich ist). Ist glaub einfach abhängig vom Gefühl. 
Bei 1500€ für's Rad würde ich es vorziehen 3-4 Längen zur Auswahl zu haben.


----------



## nicolutz (15. März 2022)

Sehr interessant und mir gefällt das Bike auch extrem gut! Glücklicher Weise steht mein Großer kurz vor dem Umstieg aufs 24er...

Zwei Dinge (Fehler?) sind mir auf eurer Seite aufgefallen:
Bei den Preisen steht "zzgl. MwSt und Versand", ich denke das sollte wohl eher "inkl" heißen oder? Zumindest für die MwSt. Im Warenkorb wird es dann korrekt angezeigt.

Die Fotos beim Wechsel zwischen Black Series und Essential unterscheiden sich teilweise bei Teilen die gleich sind, was meiner Meinung nach irritiert. Zb das Schaltwerk und Sattel steht in unterschiedlicher Position


----------



## Banduluu (16. März 2022)

Ich habe heute das Nize One 24 Black Series bestellt. Euer Konzept gefällt mir gut und dem Junior gefällt das Bike im Vergleich zu Vpace, Obera und Co. optisch wesentlich besser. Wir sind gespannt und freuen uns schon auf die ersten Ausfahrten.

Bilder und Berichte werden folgen.


----------



## danimaniac (16. März 2022)

Banduluu schrieb:


> Heute das Nize One 24 Black Series bestellt. Finde euer Konzept super und dem Junior gefällt das Bike im Vergleich zu Vpace, Obera und Co. wesentlich besser. Wir sind gespannt und freuen uns schon auf die ersten Ausfahrten.


Bitte gerne berichten und auch Fotos zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NIZE_Bikes (16. März 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Sehr interessant und mir gefällt das Bike auch extrem gut! Glücklicher Weise steht mein Großer kurz vor dem Umstieg aufs 24er...
> 
> Zwei Dinge (Fehler?) sind mir auf eurer Seite aufgefallen:
> Bei den Preisen steht "zzgl. MwSt und Versand", ich denke das sollte wohl eher "inkl" heißen oder? Zumindest für die MwSt. Im Warenkorb wird es dann korrekt angezeigt.
> ...


Das muss natürlich inkl. heissen. Fehler wird sofort umprogramiert 

Die kleinen Bilder bei der essentials Version sollen die Zusatzoptionen darstellen. In der Spec list findet man die Aufteilung.

Unser Onlineshop hat an der Stelle leider noch nicht die passende Funktion, sodass sich nur ein Hauptbild ändert (Nicht schön - aber wir arbeiten dran).


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (16. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Bitte gerne berichten und auch Fotos zeigen


Ja Bilder wären mega  

Aufbau ist im Gange


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (7. April 2022)

Wir nehmen zwei neue Farben in das Sortiment, dank eure angefangenen Diskussion darüber  vielen Dank!


----------



## Wyppsilon (7. April 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Wir nehmen zwei neue Farben in das Sortiment, dank eure angefangenen Diskussion darüber  vielen Dank!


Gute Wahl! 👌


----------



## spümco (8. April 2022)

sieht schon geil aus


----------



## armo76 (6. Mai 2022)

Moin in die Runde. Kurze Frage: hat mal wieder jemand was von Nize gehört? Eigentlich sollte doch die Auslieferung laufen. Hat jemand hier mal eines der Bikes bekommen? Danke und VG T.


----------



## baumannma (6. Mai 2022)

falls ausgeliefert, erfahrung über grösse/schrittlänge gewünscht! 

grüsse martin


----------



## Deleted 129888 (7. Mai 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Wir nehmen zwei neue Farben in das Sortiment, dank eure angefangenen Diskussion darüber  vielen Dank!


Mutige Wahl,  das fetzt ja so richtig…
Leute, das sind KINDERbikes, müssen die so trostlos sein? Es reicht doch wenn die Eltern so unterwegs sind, oder?


----------



## MasterMind145 (7. Mai 2022)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Mutige Wahl,  das fetzt ja so richtig…
> Leute, das sind KINDERbikes, müssen die so trostlos sein? Es reicht doch wenn die Eltern so unterwegs sind, oder?


also meinem 5 jährigen Sohn gefallen die angebotenen Varianten ziemlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retzbrenner (9. Mai 2022)

Ein interessantes Interview kann man auf Detektor.fm nachhören. Im "Antritt" der Fahrradpodcast. Aktuelle Ausgabe Mai/2022 Nr.1.


----------



## robbi_n (25. Mai 2022)

Kurzes Update von uns. Das Rad ist da. Leider hat es einen Transportschaden erlitten. Hier wird aber super unkompliziert Abhilfe geschaffen, dank an dieser Stelle an Genius. Auch ist wohl in vorbereitung die Verpackung zu optimieren.  

Der Rahmen macht einen super Eindruck. Ausstattung ist soweit kindgerecht und funktional, ein paar Dinge haben wir jedoch für uns ersetzt. Gabel und Sattelstütze sind richtig gut. Zum fahren können wir noch nicht soviel sagen, Sitzposition taugt dem kurzen aber schonmal. 
Sobald Ersatz da ist werden wir weiter berichten, und dann gibts auch bald Bilder.


----------



## robbi_n (27. Mai 2022)




----------



## robbi_n (2. Juni 2022)

Am Wochenende wirds die ersten Testrunden geben.


----------



## playbike (2. Juni 2022)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Am Wochenende wirds die ersten Testrunden geben.


NICE,

wie hast Du die vordere Bremsleitung verlegt bzw. befestigt?


----------



## robbi_n (2. Juni 2022)

playbike schrieb:


> NICE,
> 
> wie hast Du die vordere Bremsleitung verlegt bzw. befestigt?


An der Gabel ist eine extra Plastikklammer um das zu fixieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (3. Juni 2022)

Anbei die ersten Bewegtbilder 

Ist ungewohnt gewesen für ihn, und auch Sprünge geht er vorsichtig an. Aber läuft ganz gut.


----------



## nicolutz (16. Juni 2022)

@NIZE_Bikes 
Wo seid ihr denn dieses Wochende auf der Expo am Geißkopf anzutreffen? Und ist dort Probesitzen/ -fahren möglich?


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (18. Juni 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> @NIZE_Bikes
> Wo seid ihr denn dieses Wochende auf der Expo am Geißkopf anzutreffen? Und ist dort Probesitzen/ -fahren möglich?


Wir haben uns ja zum Glück gefunden 😊


----------



## nicolutz (18. Juni 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Wir haben uns ja zum Glück gefunden 😊



Danke nochmal für die Möglichkeit der Probefahrt auf dem Skill Parcours! Mein Großer war echt nach zwei Runden super sicher auf dem Nize, hätte ich so nicht erwartet, da er ja doch eigentlich noch zu klein ist für das Bike👍🏻


----------



## baumannma (18. Juni 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für die Möglichkeit der Probefahrt auf dem Skill Parcours! Mein Großer war echt nach zwei Runden super sicher auf dem Nize, hätte ich so nicht erwartet, da er ja doch eigentlich noch zu klein ist für das Bike👍🏻


wie gross ist denn dein „kleiner“ (grösse + event. schrittlänge)?


----------



## nicolutz (18. Juni 2022)

Körpergröße aktuell 122-123cm, bei recht kurzen Beinen - Schrittlänge ca. 51cm
Die kurzen Beinen haben sich beim Auf-/Absteigen auch bemerkbar gemacht, da war er etwas unsicher. Aber das fahren an sich war wirklich überraschend gut und sicher.

Bei Gelegenheit kann ich mal ein Video der Testrunde posten



baumannma schrieb:


> wie gross ist denn dein „kleiner“ (grösse + event. schrittlänge)?


----------



## baumannma (20. Juni 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Körpergröße aktuell 122-123cm, bei recht kurzen Beinen - Schrittlänge ca. 51cm
> Die kurzen Beinen haben sich beim Auf-/Absteigen auch bemerkbar gemacht, da war er etwas unsicher. Aber das fahren an sich war wirklich überraschend gut und sicher.
> 
> Bei Gelegenheit kann ich mal ein Video der Testrunde posten


kommt der „kleine“ mit beiden füssen auf den boden wenn er über dem oberrohr steht? gehe davon aus auf dem sattel keine chance oder? 

bei uns ist die schrittlänge zurzeit bei 50cm…


----------



## nicolutz (20. Juni 2022)

Die Überstandshöhe haben wir gar nicht getestet, zumindest hab ich's nicht mehr im Kopf.
Beim Anhalten auf dem Sattel sitzend kam er bei leichter Neigung des Bikes mit einem Fuß problemlos runter.

Das Problem beim Auf/Absteigen war eher, dass er das zweite Bein schwer über Sattel bzw Oberrohr bekommen hat. Das könnte man mit etwas üben aber sicher auch verbessern


baumannma schrieb:


> mmt der „kleine“ mit beiden füssen auf den boden wenn er über dem oberrohr steht? gehe davon aus auf dem sattel keine chance oder?
> 
> bei uns ist die schrittlänge zurzeit bei 50cm…


----------



## baumannma (20. Juni 2022)

ich muss mal die überstandshöhe/sattelhöhe genau vergleichen mit dem kubikes in 20L wo er zurzeit fährt, habe aber das gefühl dass er doch noch zu kurz ist für das bike. danke aber für alle infos!


----------



## baumannma (15. Juli 2022)

so ist bestellt, der kleine ist zwar wohl eher noch zu klein kann ihm allerdings nicht zusehen wenn es alpin wird mit seinen 20“ räder wo die kleinste stufe schon achshöhe hat! bin gespannt und der kleine freut sich riesig (hoffentlich auch)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolutz (15. Juli 2022)

Bitte unbedingt berichten wie er klar kommt wenn's da ist👍🏻


baumannma schrieb:


> st bestellt, der kleine ist zwar wohl eher noch zu klein kann ihm allerdings nicht zusehen wenn es alpin wird mit seinen 20“ räder wo die kleinste stufe schon achshöhe hat! bin gespannt und der kleine freut sich riesig (hoffentlich auch)!


----------



## Banduluu (15. Juli 2022)

Endlich komme ich dazu euch ein *Feedback zum Nize One 24* zu geben, welches wir Ende Mai bereits erhalten hatten.

Das Bike kam gut verpackt, jedoch ohne Montageanleitung, Werkzeug und sonstige Material an, was man beim Kauf von neuen Rädern meistens mitgeschickt bekommt (Papiere der Anbauteile, Aufkleber, etc.). Für mich war das kein Problem, da ich das benötigte Werkzeug zuhause hatte und das Rad auch ohne Anleitung fertig montieren konnte.

*Vom Bike sind wir (Junior und ich) begeistert. Es ist leicht, fährt sich super, die angebauten Komponenten funktionieren wunderbar und es sieht optisch einfach nur NIZE aus. *
Endlich eine Federgabel, die den Namen auch verdient hat und nicht nur aus optischen Gründen montiert ist. Apropos Federgabel: fürs Einstellen wird eine Gabelpumpe benötigt, die nicht beiliegt.
Die Schaltung funktioniert wunderbar und macht bis jetzt keine Probleme. Wir haben vorne das 28er Blatt gewählt, was eine gute Entscheidung war. Im Flachen oder bergab wurde bisher keine schwerere Übersetzung vermisst.
Die absenkbare Sattelstütze funktioniert ebenfalls 1A.

Der Umstieg von 20" auf 24" hat sich gelohnt. Die erste Tour waren 22km und 400hm, was ich für die erste längere Tour beachtlich finde. Das Bike scheint also gut zu laufen und motiviert den Nachwuchs noch mehr zum MTB Sport.

Bei all dem Lob gibt es auch *Verbesserungsvorschläge*, die ich bereits mit Genius besprochen habe:

- die fehlende Montage-Anleitung und -werkzeug (Drehmomentschlüssel und Gabelpumpe). Für den ein oder anderen wären eventuell auch die Unterlagen der Anbauteile interessant.

Sollte man das Montage-Werkzeug nicht zuhause haben, kann man das Rad nicht startklar machen. Die Meisten, die ein so hochwertiges Kinder-Fahrrad kaufen, haben das Werkzeug zuhause. Dennoch wäre es für das Kind eine riesen Enttäuschung, wenn das neue Rad endlich da ist aber nicht sofort genutzt werden kann, da man sich erst noch das Montagewerkzeug besorgen muss.

- Schutz der Kettenstrebe

Die Kettenstrebe wurde mit einem Klebeband umwickelt, was optisch nicht gut aussieht. Hier wäre ein ordentlicher Schutz wünschenswert. Im Telefonat wurde mir zugesagt, dass dieser zum Zeitpunkt des Aufbaus nicht verfügbar war und nachgeliefert wird.

*Fazit:*
Das Nize One 24 sieht nicht nur optisch top aus, es fährt sich auch hervorragend. Die angebauten Komponenten sind hochwertig und erledigen ihren Dienst ohne Grund zur Kritik. Da es unser erstes hochwertiges Kinder-/Jugend-MTB ist, fehlt uns der Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern. Ich kann nur sagen dass wir mit dem Rad und der offenen und ehrlichen Kommunikation von NIZE sehr zufrieden sind und es guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen können. Ein besonderes Lob möchte ich dem Support aussprechen, der stets erreichbar war und mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stand.


----------



## baumannma (15. Juli 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Bitte unbedingt berichten wie er klar kommt wenn's da ist👍🏻


mach ich sobald eingetroffen und erste tour gemacht wird 👍🏻


----------



## duc-mo (18. Juli 2022)

Schön das es einen weiteren Kids Bike Hersteller im Kreis RV gibt. Ich muss bei Gelegenheit mal bei euch in Amtzell vorbei schauen. Habt ihr das Nize dort auch in der Ausstellung? 

Ich habe auf eurer Homepage gesehen, dass ihr das 24er inzwischen in Raw und grün anbietet. Gibts davon schon Fotos?
Wann bringt ihr das 20er und kannst du dazu schon was sagen?


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (18. Juli 2022)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Schön das es einen weiteren Kids Bike Hersteller im Kreis RV gibt. Ich muss bei Gelegenheit mal bei euch in Amtzell vorbei schauen. Habt ihr das Nize dort auch in der Ausstellung?
> 
> Ich habe auf eurer Homepage gesehen, dass ihr das 24er inzwischen in Raw und grün anbietet. Gibts davon schon Fotos?
> Wann bringt ihr das 20er und kannst du dazu schon was sagen?


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (18. Juli 2022)

NIZE_Bikes schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1518505





duc-mo schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Nize dort auch in der Ausstellung?
> 
> Ich habe auf eurer Homepage gesehen, dass ihr das 24er inzwischen in Raw und grün anbietet. Gibts davon schon Fotos?
> Wann bringt ihr das 20er und kannst du dazu schon was sagen?


wir haben testbikes zum ausleihen da.

Zu dem 20er und 26/27,5 gibt’s bald erste teaser Bilder, Ausstattung und Preise auf der Homepage.


----------



## baumannma (6. September 2022)

verspätet aber hier auch noch unsere erfahrung mit dem bike und mit rebecca und genius von nize bikes!

der kleine ist unterdessen wohl knapp über 1.20m lang und wiegt irgendwo um die 20kg. letztes bike war ein kubikes 20L das am ende mit einer optimierten rst capa federgabel ausgestattet war was einigermassen funktionierte (rebound zu schnell, eher zu wenig progression am schluss). das gewicht lag damit beim 20" bei gut 10kg und somit war da der sprung geg. dem 24" sehr gering. deal war eigentlich dass weiterhin teils mit dem 20" gefahren wird (pumptrack, stadt/alltag) und wenns in auf trails oder in einen park geht das 24" mitgenommen wird.

umstieg war vor allem gewünscht da die 20" räder bei wurzeln und steine einfach alles andere als entspannt zu fahren waren und wir mit den 24" uns vor allem ein besseres überrollverhalten erhofft hatten.

die lieferung klappt problemlos, aufbau auch. dass wie erwähnt keine dämpferpumpe mit dabei ist war für mich jetzt weder eine überraschung noch ein thema, habe bei den letzten bikes nie eine dämpferpumpe dazu gekriegt. ansonsten alles wie erwartet und erhofft. das bike ist lang, macht einen unglaublich stabilen eindruck und ist optisch für die ewigkeit gemacht. 

was wurde daran gemacht:

federgabel auf sein gewicht abgestimmt, kein problem. spricht fein an, nutzt fast den ganzen federweg aus, schöner rebound. hätte ich so nicht erwartet dass die gabel sooo gut auf sein gewicht abgestimmt werden kann

pedalen wurden getauscht, die mitgelieferten sind meiner meinung nach für ihn noch ein wenig sehr gross und es wurden ein paar chromag radar verbaut. teuer, haben aber sehr gute erfahrung mit denen schon am kubikes gemacht

lenker wurde gekürzt da doch arg breit für den kleinen. bremshebelweite eingestellt und noch den sattel gegen einen kleineren von vpace gewechselt. die griffe von pro taper sind wirklich toll für die kleine hände und auch überhaupt das cockpit ist sehr ansprechend. einzig die sattelklemme ist massiv, diese wurde gleich gegen eine rumliegende bikejoke gewechselt. 

nach der ersten fahrt war es dann eigentlich schon klar dass es wohl ohne kubikes weitergeht. der kleine fühlte sich sehr wohl und kam mit allem gleich klar. die sattelstütze klappt auch bei seinen 20kg obwohl noch nicht notwendig da eh immer auf unterster position. bremsen haben deutlich mehr power natürlich als die felgenbremse vom 20" mit geringerer bedienkraft. was mich erstaunt hat ist dass er trotz dem noch grossen rahmen das vorderrad anheben kann bei einer stufe. dies sowie auf/absteigen war dann schlussendlich das kriterium ob nur noch das 24" gefahren wird oder nicht. untedessen ist er ein paar wochen damit unterwegs und macht eingetlich alles besser als mit dem 20". gerade die stabilität durch die geometrie macht es für ihn deutlich einfacher auf den trails, die bremsen helfen (hätte nicht gedacht dass da der unterschied so gross ist), federgabel funktioniert besser und er kommt mit der grösse sehr gut zurecht. klar kommt er nur mit einem fuss sitzend auf dem oberrohr auf den boden und muss die pedalstellung richtig haben um anzufahren drch die länge vom rad hat er aber einen deutlich besseres gleichgewicht mit dem rad.

alles sonnenschein? nicht ganz....

wir hatten mühe mit dem ersten gang. ab werk ging die kette nicht auf das grösste ritzel, nach einstellen vom schaltwerk nur mit sehr viel spannung auf dem zug und dann so dass es einen grossen mechanischen wiederstand beim kurbeldrehen gab. nach kontakt mit genius kriegte ich ein neues schaltwerk da dass montierte wohl verbogen war, nach wechsel von diesem ist alles in ordnung. 

eine kleinigkeit, das kettenblatt wurde nicht wie konfiguriert mit 28 zähnen montiert sondern mit 32 zähnen. wurde auch gleich mitgeliefert mit dem schaltwerk. 

als entschuldigung für das ganze kriegte ich noch eine fixe sattelstütze da die vario stütze ein wenig höher baut und so die sattelhöhe noch ein wenig tiefer kommt (vielen dank!). 

was wird in zukunft daran noch gemacht:

event. die kettenstrebe mit slaper tape umwickelt anstelle des verwendeten klebeband. falls die bremse mal defekt sein soll wird diese event. auf was optisch schöneres gewechselt (der lange hebel gefällt mir pers. nicht, die funktion ist aber top).

der kontakt zu nize bike war unglaublich schnell, offen und lösungsorientiert. zu welchen zeiten wir uns da per sms ausgetauscht haben schreibe ich hier besser nicht rein 😉. ich kann das bike allen nur wärmstens empfehlen, auch im vergleich zum vpace max 26 der grösseren schwester. das max geht vielleicht eher ein wenig mehr in die XC richtung als das nize, beim nize habe ich def. keine angst dass da was in den nächsten jahren auch bei harter gangart defekt geht. der rahmen macht einen super stabilen eindruck, räder ebenfalls und die anbauteile auch.

was würde ich mir wünschen:

event. mehr infos zum antrieb, auf die schnelle finde ich nicht raus um was für eine kasette es sich handelt oder wo ich eine kriege (bei googel finde ich unter elite faith nichts), dito kette. irgendwann kommt da der wechsel und ersatz wird benötigt. 

und sonst...schaut zu dass in +/- 3 jahren das 26" ready ist 😜 

nize bike, nize company + nize contact mit rebecca und genius
herzlichen dank + grüsse
martin
🙌👍👌


----------



## Charmaquest (30. September 2022)

Gibt es Erfahrungen bzgl. der „Bikepark-Tauglichkeit“ des Nize One 24? Zumindest so bis Kategorie rot? Erfahrungen mit „längeren“ Touren?


----------



## baumannma (30. September 2022)

Charmaquest schrieb:


> Gibt es Erfahrungen bzgl. der „Bikepark-Tauglichkeit“ des Nize One 24? Zumindest so bis Kategorie rot? Erfahrungen mit „längeren“ Touren?


beides kein problem auch wenn unser 5 jähriger dies sicher noch nicht ausreizt. er macht aber alles damit, egal ob hausrunde 15km und 400hm oder parkbesuch, treppen in der stadt oder was auch immer. betreffend stabilität mache ich mir da jetzt gar keine sorgen, das gewicht kommt ja auch von irgendwo  (24“ mit 11.2kg ist ja kein rekordwert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolutz (30. September 2022)

@baumannma 
Woher hast du schon das 20", das wird doch noch gar nicht ausgeliefert und soll eigentlich deutlich leichter sein


----------



## baumannma (30. September 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> @baumannma
> Woher hast du schon das 20", das wird doch noch gar nicht ausgeliefert und soll eigentlich deutlich leichter sein


sorry, 24“ natürlich, habs korrigiert…


----------



## nicolutz (30. September 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> sorry, 24“ natürlich, habs korrigiert…




Ah ok.
11,2kg irritiert mich trotzdem irgendwie. Nize gibt doch 10,7 an und das sogar inkl Pedale. Wo kommt das halbe Zusatzkilo her?


----------



## Charmaquest (30. September 2022)

Die konnten beim 24er wohl mittlerweile Gewicht einsparen und liegen jetzt je nach Aufbau zwischen 10,2 und 10,5 kg. (Info aus direktem Kontakt)


----------



## Charmaquest (30. September 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> beides kein problem auch wenn unser 5 jähriger dies sicher noch nicht ausreizt. er macht aber alles damit, egal ob hausrunde 15km und 400hm oder parkbesuch, treppen in der stadt oder was auch immer. betreffend stabilität mache ich mir da jetzt gar keine sorgen, das gewicht kommt ja auch von irgendwo  (24“ mit 11.2kg ist ja kein rekordwert).


Aber das klingt doch gut, ich frage mich halt ein bisschen wie lange meiner mit „nur“ einem Federelement auskommen wird. Ich komme aber zu dem Schluss dass das noch eine ganze Zeit ausreichen wird, mein Laufey ist ja auch ein Hardtail und da sehe ich bei mir zumindest noch länger nicht das Bike als Limit.
Dazu kommt dass ich durchaus Respekt vor dem Risiko bei diesem Sport habe und ich daher auch keine besonderen Ambitionen habe meinen Sohn so früh wie möglich auf schwarze Downhill-Strecken zu sehen. Aktuell fährt er ja ein komplett ungefedertes Laufey, und das zwingt halt schon dazu achtsamer und im Zweifel auch langsamer zu fahren, und Spaß hat er trotzdem. Ich werde ihm nächste Woche aber wohl mal ein Fully im Park leihen und dann schaue ich mir das mal in Ruhe an.


----------



## baumannma (30. September 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Ah ok.
> 11,2kg irritiert mich trotzdem irgendwie. Nize gibt doch 10,7 an und das sogar inkl Pedale. Wo kommt das halbe Zusatzkilo her?


ich glaub der neue rahmen ist ein wenig leichter.

ausstattung ist mit hans dampf, chromag pedalen die sicher mehr wiegen als die originalen, 180er scheibe, ersatzschlauch. 

passt schon vom gewicht her, fährt deutlich leichter als sein 20“ kubike mit 10kg von vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumannma (30. September 2022)

Charmaquest schrieb:


> Aber das klingt doch gut, ich frage mich halt ein bisschen wie lange meiner mit „nur“ einem Federelement auskommen wird. Ich komme aber zu dem Schluss dass das noch eine ganze Zeit ausreichen wird, mein Laufey ist ja auch ein Hardtail und da sehe ich bei mir zumindest noch länger nicht das Bike als Limit.
> Dazu kommt dass ich durchaus Respekt vor dem Risiko bei diesem Sport habe und ich daher auch keine besonderen Ambitionen habe meinen Sohn so früh wie möglich auf schwarze Downhill-Strecken zu sehen. Aktuell fährt er ja ein komplett ungefedertes Laufey, und das zwingt halt schon dazu achtsamer und im Zweifel auch langsamer zu fahren, und Spaß hat er trotzdem. Ich werde ihm nächste Woche aber wohl mal ein Fully im Park leihen und dann schaue ich mir das mal in Ruhe an.


war bei uns auch ein thema, allerdings


auch wenns ein schlechter vergleich ist, wir sind jahrzente lang ungefedert oder hardtail gefahren
bin überzeugt es hilft für linienwahl und technik
bei entsprechender geometrie bietet auch ein hardtail viel sicherheit

wir sind zum entschluss gekommen dass erst ab 26“ wohl auf fully gewechselt wird.

so als input, bin dieses jahr einen schweizermeister enduro lauf mitgefahren (SES serie), alle hardtailfahrer (waren glaub um die 7 personen) waren schneller als ich auf dem enduro fully 🍻!


----------



## gohli59 (12. Oktober 2022)

Hier eine Alternative Orbea Laufey H Mullet 26/24 Custommade by Opa 8,9 Kg.


----------



## danimaniac (12. Oktober 2022)

Gut gemacht, Opa,
Pluspunkte für den Fender #reigninmud
Minuspunkte für's Fremdherstellerfaden kapern

drüben ist es ja eh schon...


----------



## nicolutz (12. Oktober 2022)

@gohli59 

Sorry, aber was hat das hier in dem Thread verloren? Lässt sich doch überhaupt nicht mit dem Nize vergleichen, zwei komplett verschiedene Räder...

Oder willst du dich einfach nur für deinen Aufbau feiern lassen?


----------



## bone peeler (23. Oktober 2022)

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben welcher MudGuard bei den Nize´s auf den Bildern zu sehen ist? Habe eines von mir verbaut (Mucky Nutz), das musste natürliche aufgrund der hinteren Gabelbrücke malträtiert werden... und ist eigentlich auch einen Tick zu groß.


----------



## Charmaquest (23. Oktober 2022)

Schreib die direkt über Insta oder so an, die verraten Dir das bestimmt.


----------



## baumannma (23. Oktober 2022)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben welcher MudGuard bei den Nize´s auf den Bildern zu sehen ist? Habe eines von mir verbaut (Mucky Nutz), das musste natürliche aufgrund der hinteren Gabelbrücke malträtiert werden... und ist eigentlich auch einen Tick zu groß.


ist von manitou, so aus dem kopf raus wohl dieser https://www.bike24.com/p2598837.html


----------



## smoorface (23. Oktober 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> ist von manitou, so aus dem kopf raus wohl dieser https://www.bike24.com/p2598837.html



richtig, wird bei der Manitou mitgeliefert, oder eben als Ersatzteil kaufen.
Passt aber nur bei der Manitou


----------



## Banduluu (5. November 2022)

Ich würde unseres gerne auf Tubeless umrüsten. Welche Breite wird beim Felgenband benötigt?


----------



## NIZE_Bikes (5. November 2022)

32mm 🙂 

tubeless steht dem Bike sehr Gut!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

